# Can't draw with tablet



## furrygamer84 (Jul 29, 2009)

I got a tablet earlier and it is really hard to use. It feels weird with me staring up at the screen, but my hand down at the desk. Also my drawings look very bad compared to what I can do on paper. I think I might take it back and stick with pencil and paper.

Anyone else have trouble with tablets?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 29, 2009)

Just takes practice and coordination.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 29, 2009)

There wasn't really much of a learning curve for me, but it's still somewhat present.
What kind of trouble do you get, specifically? Have you tried drawing something digitally and naturally, and comparing the pieces?

The only thing which really annoys me right now is the inability to draw straight lines outside of very restricted angles. But I can always rotate them, or use the line tool and doodle around.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know it just feels weird, I just think I need to use it more to get accustomed to it. what program do you guys use with the tablet? I'm just using the corel painter that came with it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 29, 2009)

I use a lot of different programs. I also make sure I have the tablet mapped properly. For example if you have a tablet that has the old 4:3 ratio and you're using a widesccreen monitor, the accuracy will be off. You need to map it so that the proportions are the same, but you may end up losing some space if this it the case.

There is the full version of Corel Painter or Corel Painter Sketchpad or Essentials, so which one are you using? Essentials and Sketchpad have limited functions. 

You  can find a lot of programs for free in the Tutorials forum ...see the sticky.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Jul 29, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> I use a lot of different programs. I also make sure I have the tablet mapped properly. For example if you have a tablet that has the old 4:3 ratio and you're using a widesccreen monitor, the accuracy will be off. You need to map it so that the proportions are the same, but you may end up losing some space if this it the case.
> 
> There is the full version of Corel Painter or Corel Painter Sketchpad or Essentials, so which one are you using? Essentials and Sketchpad have limited functions.
> 
> You  can find a lot of programs for free in the Tutorials forum ...see the sticky.


corel painter essentials 4


----------



## Kawaburd (Jul 29, 2009)

Get something full-version then, perhaps GIMP, perhaps something else.  I use paintshop of all things -- which either vanished or changed its name some time ago.  This shouldn't weigh on your decision at all though, as (among other things like brush-size limitations), I kinda have it... legal. ;p

And using a tablet is the only way to get good with it, plain and simple.  If you don't feel like drawing, use it anyway.  right-clicks and double-clicks can be awkward, but in most other respects its good in games, etc. and will train your hand.

(Learning to colour digitally is easier than learning to sketch digitally, IMO.  Keep a scanner handy, scan a piece, and if you want to work on being accurate, try to ink it with the tablet.  Makes good practice.)


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 30, 2009)

Kawaburd said:


> I use paintshop of all things -- which either vanished or changed its name some time ago.


Jasc, the company that made Paint Shop Pro was acquired by Corel in 2004 sometime around when they made version 9 of program, version 10 and onward is now known as Corel Paint Shop Pro. ;p
I still have version 9 and love it.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Jul 30, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> Jasc, the company that made Paint Shop Pro was acquired by Corel in 2004 sometime around when they made version 9 of program, version 10 and onward is now known as Corel Paint Shop Pro. ;p
> I still have version 9 and love it.


hey, phoenix furry! *high paw*


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jul 30, 2009)

Corel photopaint or GIMP are very tablet friendly.
Also it is like anything else it takes practice. It took me several months before I was comfortable with my tablet.


----------



## heresydarling (Jul 30, 2009)

I used to hate the tablet. Like, seriously HATE.

It took me a LONG time to get used to it...at first, I just threw the tablet in the closet for about 6 months in a huff, then I took baby steps towards just coloring scanned lineart, and finally I literally FORCED myself to actually draw with the thing.

I haven't looked back since.

It can take a while to learn how to use, but it is definitely worth it. Don't cheat yourself out of 6 months like I did ;D It'll get easier if you work at it a little, I promise!


----------



## Aurali (Jul 30, 2009)

like said before.

practice practice practice practice practice.


----------



## Kushaba (Jul 30, 2009)

It felt weird for me too. but you will get use to it if you use it more often.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 31, 2009)

It also helps to learn to use the canvas rotation and horizontal flip tools when you're drawing. Too many people are set on getting the curve drawn at the wrong angle. In traditional studies you'd turn the paper. You need to do the same in digital. 

Sometimes having a piece of paper taped over your tablet may help too. Some people aren't used to the slickness.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 31, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> It also helps to learn to use the canvas rotation and horizontal flip tools when you're drawing. Too many people are set on getting the curve drawn at the wrong angle. In traditional studies you'd turn the paper. You need to do the same in digital.



I still gotta learn to do this with my tablet XD, Every time I use it I keep trying to turn the screen in ways that it's not meant to turn in XD


----------



## furrygamer84 (Jul 31, 2009)

I downloaded gimp 2 but the tablet isn't working with it for some reason. do I have to pair it or something, and if I do how do I do that? 

its a wacom bamboo tablet


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 31, 2009)

Eli said:


> I still gotta learn to do this with my tablet XD, Every time I use it I keep trying to turn the screen in ways that it's not meant to turn in XD



In Open Canvas, the Rotation tool is the Alt key if you hit Alt again it returns to its natural position

In Sai Paint I believe it's Delete, then Insert to return back to "home'

In Painter the E tool activates the rotate button

Photoshop CS4 has rotation now, but its heavily dependent on your graphics card. 

I do not know the controls in Gimp because I find Gimp to be the least responsive in Windows environments compared to other software.

There is also Artweaver which is free and has a lot of similar controls to Painter...Dogwaffle was another freeware painting program as is Art Rage.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 31, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> It also helps to learn to use the canvas rotation and horizontal flip tools when you're drawing. Too many people are set on getting the curve drawn at the wrong angle. In traditional studies you'd turn the paper. You need to do the same in digital.


Ah, that was my problem. Thanks.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Jul 31, 2009)

I got my tablet working with gimp, but every now and then the cursor flips out.

like when I am trying to draw a circle it goes all fast back and forth and resembles one of those heartbeat meter machines in the hospital. BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BOOOOOO.....


----------



## Aurali (Jul 31, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> In Open Canvas, the Rotation tool is the Alt key if you hit Alt again it returns to its natural position
> 
> In Sai Paint I believe it's Delete, then Insert to return back to "home'
> 
> ...


Oh wow. *looks up how to do it in CS4* Sweet


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 31, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> I got my tablet working with gimp, but every now and then the cursor flips out.
> 
> like when I am trying to draw a circle it goes all fast back and forth and resembles one of those heartbeat meter machines in the hospital. BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BOOOOOO.....



Then go with something a bit more simple and free like Open Canvas. There is no point in trying to get better coordinated with your tablet if the software is bugging out on you.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Jul 31, 2009)

Save up for a tablet where it actually shows the screen on the tablet. They are about 200-300 bucks more but it is well worth the money, I am saving up for a Cintiq 9x12 tablet right now


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 1, 2009)

I know this is going to come off mean, but you need to worry about getting better at art first than getting a Cintiq. That actually goes for the OP too. It's not going to be a noticeable improvement at this stage.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 1, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> I know this is going to come off mean, but you need to worry about getting better at art first than getting a Cintiq. That actually goes for the OP too. It's not going to be a noticeable improvement at this stage.


right now I am actually working on my basics- proportion, shading, realism. I bought some books and drawing pads. 

I have a lot of downtime at work so thats where I will do paper drawings ( 100% downtime to be exact, night shift security is awesome)

I want to upload some things I am practicing on, but I am using my grandmas scanner and everything comes out too light. the dark shading looks light and the light shading doesn't show up at all. 


I tried messing with the options on it, but for some reason it only has options to lighten/darken the copier and fax part (its one of those multi-use machines). theres also nothing in the manual about changing the scanner settings...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 1, 2009)

That's really good. 

I just wanted to discourage people from plunking down a grand or 2 for a tablet when it's likely to gather dust out of frustration because of the lack of foundational skills. That doesn't mean Cintiqs make it easier but it certainly won't make you better. A tablet makes it easier once you get used to it, but doesn't make you better either.

I'm glad you're working on foundations first, I just wanted to put it out there because of wasteful spending before knowing foundations.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 1, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> That's really good.
> 
> I just wanted to discourage people from plunking down a grand or 2 for a tablet when it's likely to gather dust out of frustration because of the lack of foundational skills. That doesn't mean Cintiqs make it easier but it certainly won't make you better. A tablet makes it easier once you get used to it, but doesn't make you better either.
> 
> I'm glad you're working on foundations first, I just wanted to put it out there because of wasteful spending before knowing foundations.


know anything about scanners?-.- lol

otherwise I just have to take a photo of the pictures


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 1, 2009)

What kind of scanner are you using? 

If you can, scan your image at 300dpi greyscale if it's a b/w image. Also put a lot of paper behind the image you're scanning and a book to block out light from the scanner from going through the paper.

I think Adobe Photoshop Essentials or Painter Essentials will work with your scanner.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 1, 2009)

Its one of those multi use brother machines. Fax/copy/scan.


----------



## Theoriae (Aug 5, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> I got a tablet earlier and it is really hard to use. It feels weird with me staring up at the screen, but my hand down at the desk. Also my drawings look very bad compared to what I can do on paper. I think I might take it back and stick with pencil and paper.
> 
> Anyone else have trouble with tablets?



I too have had issues. Eye/Hand Coordination is key but when your used to watching your hand draw it can get frustrating. Since my eye Rx is somewhat wonky I have terrible depth perception and this has caused more issues. I am still dealing with these issues. I wish I could help more I feel that practice is key. I've been told you can get the hang of it within a few months. I am one my first month myself. Regardless I do feel your pain.


----------

